
Docker-Compose Implementation for Podman (WIP) - UberIsAnnoying
https://github.com/containers/podman-compose
======
SPascareli13
I'm curious if anyone is using Podman in prod environment, it seems to have
quite a lot of limitations compared to Docker.

~~~
cbluth
When used with kubernetes?

